# SIGMA Optimization Pro 1.4.1 for Windows Now Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 22, 2016)

```
<strong>From SIGMA:</strong>

Thank you for purchasing and using our products.</p>
<p>Today, the SIGMA Corporation is pleased to announce the availability of “SIGMA Optimization Pro 1.4.1 for Windows”, the dedicated software for the SIGMA USB DOCK, SIGMA FLASH USB DOCK FD-11 and SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11.</p>
<p>This download service is for users of the SIGMA USB DOCK, SIGMA FLASH USB DOCK FD-11 and SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 who are using our interchangeable lenses from our Art, Contemporary and Sports product lines or SIGMA ELECTRONIC FLASH EF-630 SA-STTL.</p>
<p>Please ensure you download SIGMA Optimization Pro 1.4.1 for the effective use of the SIGMA USB DOCK, SIGMA FLASH USB DOCK FD-11 and SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11.</p>
<p><b>Benefit of SIGMA Optimization Pro 1.4.1</b></p>
<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon that the information of adjusted value etc. in the [History of Connected Products] may disappear when activation of the software is repeated*.</li>
</ul>
<p>* this could only happen in the software environment that SIGMA Cine Lenses, SIGMA Mount Converter MC-11 and SIGMA ELECTRONIC FLASH EF-630 SA-STTL were connected in the past.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

